
Citizendium: A new Wikipedia competitor with more contributor responsibility - domp
http://www.webware.com/8301-1_109-9701449-2.html?tag=blog
======
danielha
Jeez, that name is terrible.

Making that contribution system closed is going to kill a lot of the appeal
that made Wikipedia so popular.

~~~
domp
haha yeah not so catchy as Wikipedia. I think the restrictions will turn off a
lot of people also. Seems like you have to prove that you're a professional in
your field. I wonder how they'll regulate that without tediously screening
every person on the site.

